# told this lady about my being quiet



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

This lady on the elevator saw another woman get off and then she tells me while we are riding up)that she tries to talk to this lady but she doesn't say much and that she is quiet. She went on about she how was the opposite and that she likes to chit chat all the time. I told her I could relate to the other woman because of my being quiet too. I didn't tell her I have SA. But it helped me to defend other "quiet" people. :banana 


We may never know WHY certain people are quiet whether SA related or not. At least we should have some compassion and not take people's being quiet the wrong way. There are very good explanations but not everyone understands. :stu


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Good for you  It's true not many people understand quiet people. Or at least it seems that way.


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

I think that a lot of people are quiet. I know several people who are very quiet, and they do not suffer from social anxiety. They are quiet in social situations, and nobody judges them for it. I feel like that is the same for us with social anxiety. I have been suffering from pretty bad social anxiety for three years, and I am amazed at the fact that while i have been extremely quiet, i have been judged very little.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

it's funny...we're afraid of them and they're afraid of us.


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

That is funny, my first thought was also like.. "maybe she has some SA about quiet people or being a quiet person, and how she copes is by talking..."

Very much the oppsite of us, I wonder if there is a SA group for people like her..


----------

